
Apple Expects First Quarter Profits to Top $45M (before the iMac) (1998) - yuhong
http://investor.apple.com/secfiling.cfm?filingid=320193-98-1&cik=320193
======
yuhong
And I do believe that most of these ideas would be doable with Gil Amelio as
CEO. The Performa was already dead for example.

